# Beautiful Bird Photos



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I may have posted this link a long time ago but thought I'd share it again:

http://www.talefeathers.com

Loretta Erickson (one of the owners of this site) is a devoted bird lover, and I've had the opportunity to help her with needy ducks and pigeons over the years.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

That is a beautiful website, I will have to spend more time there when I get a chance. I think about my sister and her great love of all birds on the earth, she would have loved that site.

Thanks for sharing it again.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Beautiful, striking photos....thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The pigeon pix are exquisite! Now if they only had a "Garye" pigeon pic...

Well, I have to admit, the Garyes of the world are rare. I don't think I've come across another that looks like the one I have here.

No doubt these people are good with the camera. I hope to get better with mine.


----------



## lillywilliam (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow they are very very beautiful and nice thanks for sharing with us,,,,


----------

